# Mice got into animal feed/grain bags.... are they still good?



## EmilyClick28 (Aug 11, 2016)

Opened my cracked corn bag to quite a surprise, a live mouse was in it! went to grab a rubber mallet and come back and smash it but it got away. i looked closely and discover a hole chewed through the bag.... i then discovered more holes in the horse grain, rabbit pellet, and chicken feed.... strangely no mouse pills found yet. the bags are all at least half full and i'd hate to throw out all that feed. is it safe to feed it to my animals? is it possible for mice to carry diseases to my animals? i definitely want to use it if its safe but its not worth killing the animals over a few bags of feed.. just wondering if its still good do you think?
The bags are stored in large feed bins outside. don't know how a mouse could have gotten in there.... they are sealed tightly with lids.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 11, 2016)

shouldn't think it would be an issue... I mean there are mice in their pasture/fields/all around... they pee and poop there as well. Something like mold would be an issue, but otherwise, I would think it would be fine...


----------



## babsbag (Aug 11, 2016)

I use feed that mice have been in. I do kinda wince at feeding dog food that have had mice in it but chicken feed and grain I will feed. I have started buying metal trash cans as the mice have chewed through the plastic ones. Time to set another trap.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 11, 2016)

I also have mice, darn! We are feeding them well! We are switching to metal trash cans with lids. I hate those darn mice!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Aug 11, 2016)

We had that issue and still fed the feed to my animals with no issues at all. But we switched to metal trash cans and have had no issues since!


----------



## EmilyClick28 (Aug 12, 2016)

really! yeah we have a metal barrel with lid and have had no mice in that one, but the mouse did get into the plastic barrel. although there were no holes chewed through the barrel itself, i think we may have left the lid off for a day or two and they must have gotten in there. well thank you very much! i'll go ahead and use the feed up but be sure to try and avoid letting more mice get in! thank you!


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

I feed my chickens in a metal trash can.Once I forgot to put the lid back on,and a mouse got in.I got the mouse out with a butterfly net,and fed the chickens the food.


----------



## AFewGoatsForMe (Apr 3, 2018)

We use the 15 gallon plastic storage totes from Walmart. They come with a lid, we paid less than 4$ each. Does very well to keep the mice and rain out.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 3, 2018)

We keep most of our feed in old chest freezers that still seal well. Works very well!


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 3, 2018)

I do a combination of containers, have old chest type freezer for the goat/sheep feed and use metal trash cans for the chicken, duck, rabbit and dog feeds.  use to use 5 gallon buckets to store grain in but the rats were able to chew into the top of it too.  i'm giving real serious consideration to getting a barn cat or too.


----------

